# Stanazol



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi guys,

I have read briefly through previous posts but i still need to ask the question.

I have started a cour$e of stanazol, with the hope to increase size and strength.

Will this help? If no what will stanazol do for me?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

first off, what dosage are you doing? whats your cycle history? what are your goals? and gains always depends on your training and diet! and stanzalol will not do anything worth it if it's less then 50mg ED IMO and what it does do is just make you look harder and tighter and slight strength increase.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah tell the gre4t 1 all about it ....,....so he can go off and copy and paste someone elses wisdom to get rep!!

:blowme:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

HA HA, very funny mother facker!!:gun: :blowme:


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

My diet is spot on.. I eat 4-6 meals a day.

Hi protien diet.

This is the first time ive taken roids. Im taking 50mg a day.

can you elaborate now?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You will not get much in the way of gains from that cycle. Maybe a couple of lbs tops.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

50mgs?

20mgs of D-Bol and you will be better off with the gains.

unless you are dieting and looking to stay out of catabolism and water retention while dieting then ok but it is not all that.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Scott is right. When I was dieting down I use the winstrol also to stay out of catabolism, but I didn't gain much if any size from winstrol.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

NO PRICE DISCUSSION


----------

